# does pain make you feel alive?



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

?


----------



## Fold Space (Feb 2, 2015)

No. Pain hurts and makes me feel like dieing. Good things make me feel alive. Getting pleasure from pain is popular on Craig's List but not my kind of thing. Enjoying a sad song or sad movie is different, but actually I think S&M is pretty messed up. Didn't turn out to well for David Carradine either.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Hundreds of people who commit suicide yearly don't seem to feel that alive.


----------



## Lone Drifter (Jul 10, 2014)

It depends on the pain. About two weeks ago I woke up from brain surgery and the pain was horrible, I really felt close to the end and it was a struggle to pull through. It certainly didn't make me feel alive.

Other times I've run so hard that my legs, heart and lungs feel on fire. Coming to a stop and allowing the pain wash over me was a great feeling, truly felt invincible then.

Emotional pain is a whole different thing all together.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

A little.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Uh... other people's pain?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

No, but food does. :b


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

No, I can't stand pain, never liked it.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

It certainly gets the blood flowing!


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

not physical pain, but emotional pain makes me appreciate other when I'm happy more if that makes sense.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Just makes me miserable and makes doing things I like to do unpleasant


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

It used to not anymore.


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

No. Dopamine and endorphins make me feel alive. Some pain can be a means to getting that, but pain itself doesn't make me feel alive.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Unfortunately, being alive makes me feel alive.


----------



## Silere (Oct 19, 2014)

Yes, true pain has been a reality check for me in the past.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*you're thinking about tattoos*

worst pain was migraine. It warts with a loss of vision, orientation, tactile & sound being metallic, echoic

When these go away, the head pain follows, and less disturbing

Age 7 I had a blood test. I knew it would continue the rest of my life. I was right. Having a canula in hands, arms, etc... became 2nd nature forever. Feels good by feeling cold as refreshing. The worst bit is when removing days/weeks later because the tape pulls all the hair off, like waxing and leaves nasty scars from the tape, looking like weird aztec tattoos like barcodes, like when you pull tape off blood test wads.

I always said a broken bone would be easier for me; school friends were on crutches a lot.

Splenectomy was highest pain recovering with morphine.
epileptic seizures were disturbing like migraine, in rehab for months.

Actually chest pain each year or so from indigestion or heartburn is quite tough to deal with. Standing, sitting, moving or lying in bed doesn't fix it. Gaviscon works perfectly. I'm entertained by how long it'll take to have effect. It does. Losing control needs understanding.
It makes me panic, on a level of if I will have a seizure and can't reach for emergency phone. I have staggered to hospital unclothed with shoelaces not tied when knowing I'm having a seizure.

My favourite pain is 3 hours in gym, needing my bike to get home by bike with exhaustion and 24 hours of muscle pain to follow. Well earned.


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

Not the pain I get when I faint on the toilet, but emotional problems oddly help me keep my sanity, sure.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

What kind of pain? Physical pain? Maybe? But that doesn't make it good lol.


Emotional pain? I think it can in small doses but when it takes over your life you just feel like dying like someone else already mentioned. I feel less alive then. Depression makes me feel weaker, lazier, and overall much worse. My energy levels are very low.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

I sometimes shave without shaving cream, and it hurts a little bit, but I kinda like it. Does that count?

But, no, not a fan of pain.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Causing pain to others makes me happy. Like spanking.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

It makes me feel like I'm in pain.


----------

